# Bipinnula montana: WANT



## BrucherT (Nov 11, 2020)

Anybody know aught about this critter? Smitten. Guessing it’s unavailable and ungrowable so of course I’m dying for it.









Students in a Uruguay Natural Resources Management Program Find a Gorgeous Orchid - Observation of the Week, 11/10/20 · iNaturalist


Our Observation of the Week is this Bipinnula montana orchid, seen in Uruguay by @mateoalmada!The remarkable orchid you see above is one of our most popular recent Observations of the Day, if one goes by social media engagement, and it was seen not only by Mateo Almada but his fellow students in...




www.inaturalist.org


----------

